# Hook size???



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

What's a good all around circle hook size for bottom fishing for triggers, snapper, etc...??? Thanks


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Circle hook size varies by different manufacturers. My best answer to your question is 4/0 Eagle Claw L197.


----------



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

I like to use a 5/0-7/0 for big snapper and a 2/0 for trigger and mingos. The 2/0 will bend with a 15lb plus snapper. IMO u will have a better catch rate if u target small reef fish with a 2/0 and use a 5/0-7/0 for big snapper.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

turkeycaller86 said:


> I like to use a 5/0-7/0 for big snapper and a 2/0 for trigger and mingos. The 2/0 will bend with a 15lb plus snapper. IMO u will have a better catch rate if u target small reef fish with a 2/0 and use a 5/0-7/0 for big snapper.


What he said.
Tie a couple of two hook "chicken rigs" with 2/0 circle hooks and attach a lead weight at the bottom of the rig. Tip hooks with squid and drop to the bottom. Let em sit for a few seconds and you should have Mingo's or trigger on the hooks before you can even bump it up a crank or two.
Red snapper definitely need larger hooks... They can fight pretty hard and will straighten small/ light weight hooks unless your buying high dollar premium grade hooks. Keep it simple though and you shouldn't have any trouble with snapper or Mingo's


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Bait size is another pointer when after trigger. We have better luck when we load the hook with smaller size bait and small 1 or 2/0 hooks. My 8 year old says its because their mouth opening size is smaller. He's very observant.


----------

